
Zuckerberg Blew Off Russian Troll Warnings Before the Attack on America - prostoalex
http://www.thedailybeast.com/zuckerberg-blew-off-warnings-of-russian-trolls-in-2015?source=facebook&via=desktop
======
jdpedrie
"Attack on America"

Give me a freaking break.

